# Benutzer-Ordner unter WindowsXP umbenennen



## nEutRa (24. Januar 2004)

Hi erstma 
Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Da mein benutzername in XP mit einem "#" anfängt, fängt mein Benutzerordner natürlich auch mit "#" an ... Desshalb gibt es jetzt Probleme mit einigen Temps.
Jetzt will ich wissen, wie und ob überhaupt ich diesen Ordner umbenennen kann
(Falls ihr nicht wisst was ich mein; Folgender Ordner: C:\Dokumente und einstellungen\#xxxxx )

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen *g*.
Ciao nEutRa


----------



## stormystormy (24. Januar 2004)

*Hallo*

Versuchs mal mit einen neues User anlegen (ohne #) 
Mit diesem User sich dann mal anmelden
Danach kannst du mit einem Administrator die Dateien vom User #... zum User ... kopieren

Danach sollte dein Problem gelöst sein

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Erpel (24. Januar 2004)

Wenn es nur um die Temporären Dateien geht, kannst du in den Umgebungsvariablen auch nen neuen Temp ordner einstellen.


----------



## nEutRa (24. Januar 2004)

Ok danke schonma

@ Erpel: Sorry ich kenn mich net so aus: Kannste mir das ma genauer erklären, so Step4Step  Würd' mich freu'n 

greez nEutRa


----------



## Erpel (24. Januar 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143074.html

Da hat mir jemand die Arbeit abgenommen. *g*


----------



## nEutRa (25. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank  Es hat geklappt


----------

